# Dalquharran Castle, Dailly



## Castledown (Apr 18, 2009)

Visited April 2009. There are two Dalquharran castles in close proximity, easy to find due to the prominant position of the later house on a raised sight looking over the village of Dailly.

The oldest castle was built in 1679 and was replaced between 1789-92 by the 'new' Dalquharran castle. This was built by Robert Adam for his brother in law Thomas Kennedy. It shares much of its style with Adam's masterpiece Culzean, also having a circular drawing room. The castle was enlarged in 1881 with the addition of the lower side wings.
The house is due to be turned into a mega leisure complex, therefore there's tight security in the form of fencing around the entire site and entrances to the castle. The rooms appear to have been cleared of debris and a few building materials lay in the courtyard but there is no sign of work and the site was unsupervised on my visit.

Starting with the oldest castle:





































View of the later castle from the older one:





The later castle:

Impressive view from the distance:





The approach:





Rear elevation










Plasterwork inside:





The Stables:





Entrance:




















A few interiors visible through windows:


----------



## Alir147 (Apr 18, 2009)

that is seriously good mate. your pictures are stunning.

really like the one where you can still see some of the plasterwork and that front stairs are something else!  glad you had a good time


----------



## stesh (Apr 18, 2009)

Great photos, makes me want to drive there now to check it out


----------



## Castledown (Apr 18, 2009)

Cheers guys, it's well worth a visit


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 18, 2009)

Fabulous sites, castledown. Enjoyed seeing both of them but the first has my heart...some gorgeous features amongst the greenery. I love the last pic of that, with the flowers tumbling over the stonework.
Delightful stuff.


----------



## CurvyKate (Apr 18, 2009)

Wonderful images!
Especially love 2 & 3.


----------



## escortmad79 (Apr 19, 2009)

Good site, good pics


----------



## RichardB (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## escortmad79 (Apr 19, 2009)

Bit o' Loctite & it'll be 'right Richard


----------

